# Sweet Home Chicago!



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

As many of us know, Chicago is the town of many LFSs. Well one of the more expensive snooty ones (...) is having an awesome sale!


"THURSDAY - FRIDAY - SATURDAY - SUNDAY

JUNE 2 - 3 - 4 - 5, 2011

SUPER SALTWATER SPECIAL

YOUR CHOICE THIS WEEKEND ONLY

ALL SALTWATER FISH

ALL INVERTS, CORALS, ANEMONES

MIX AND MATCH

1ST FISH OR INVERT - REGULAR PRICE

2ND FISH OR INVERT - ONLY $10.00

2ND FISH OF EQUAL OR LESSER VALUE - MAXIMUM VALUE ON 2ND FISH - $129.95"


You can all guess where I'll be this weekend!

Oh, and I also find it appropriate to say that I will be QTing the fish for no less than six weeks, and that my original problem turned out to be some strange chemical in our water supply. When I didn't use the filter for my ONE GALLON of top off, I introduced some mystery chemical from the water supply. My fish then started to die off from the irritation from the chemical, which is also why my eel died from the mystery "disease". The extra slime coat on my FFRF was generated from the irritation to the chemical. After I did water changes with RO water, (I was out of salt...) I only had one more fish die, and he was already not doing well. As a precaution, my new favorite LFS and I deiced to not add any new fish into the DT until at least August first. 

Be right back...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry about that! Anyways, the QT is cycled and has been running for about five weeks. It even has pods in it! I add flake food to the tank every day.


Anyways, now that I'm done justifying my future actions, I'm thinking of getting a Coral Beauty, a Kole Tang, or a pair of Percula Clowns. And a coral. Preferably Duncans. We'll see!

But, my real question is how do you treat a coral to make sure it doesn't bring in any diseases? Do you need a separate tank to hold corals while parasites die without hosts? I just obviously don't want to contaminate my tank with an actual disease this time and I haven't really read/heard much about how to do this...

Thanks!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There are a coral dip solutions on the market. Just dip your new corals in one of these and swish a bit, and that should get rid of almost anything.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks! I'll keep my open tomorrow...


----------

